# Easily Catch Sand Fleas



## bighits

This should help you find those sand fleas quickly and easily.

At low tide walk down the beach... You should be about 10-20 feet down from where the waves/water ends. As the water recedes you should see round rough patches of sand that smooth out when you approach. Ran at them and scoop a bunch of sand with your hands. You should have a bunch of sand fleas with your sand...

They seem to like sand without much debris such as shell fragments...

Also the little "v's" are antenna like things, sticking out about 1/4" out of the sand. You may see them and then see them disappear when you get close, but just dig, they are just inches below the surface. Need good eyes...

How to Make a Sand Flea Home - Keep them alive longer

This has been posted here, but I figured it would fit nicely in this thread as well: http://amelia-island-fishing.com/fishing/articles/sand flea holder.cfm


----------



## Danman

Thanks for the comment:fishing:


----------



## ledweightII

cool, I see some black bugs on the pylons where I go fishin'. I dont know if thats sandfleas..prob. not. ya gotta pic. of them things? I dont think ive ever seen them here on tybee..I used to live in myrtle beach as a kid and I remember seein them just dont recall exactly what they look like..thanks.


----------



## GreenFord

Sand Fleas are found in the surf. As a wave goes out you will see areas that look like something is just under the sand. A small "V" shape if you will in the sand. Dig there and here's what you will find.....


----------



## SnookMook

ledweightII said:


> cool, I see some black bugs on the pylons where I go fishin'. I dont know if thats sandfleas..prob. not. ya gotta pic. of them things? I dont think ive ever seen them here on tybee..I used to live in myrtle beach as a kid and I remember seein them just dont recall exactly what they look like..thanks.


Those black bugs you speak of sound like rock crabs or such. Any of those crabs are sheepshead candy down here in Florida. 

Mangrove snapper love them as well. They're very similar to the small mangrove crabs and the snapper don't discriminate.

Bighits--Thanks for the link on that sand flea bucket/container. That's looks really easy to make.


----------



## eric

im lucky up here. the beach i frequent. during low tide. you can just walk into the wash and see tons of sand fleas wash back and forth in the wash.

you can just stand there with a bucket to filter water and ill get a bucket full.


----------



## red_fish

My thoughts have always fish were the fleas are so I just cruz the beach with the schools of fleas and reach down at my feet and grab one when I need it I also think sandfleas are prob THE best bait u can get I have caught everything from sea mullet to cobia on fleas plus the price is always right


----------



## GreenFord

Sand Fleas are great for a couple of reasons.... Cheap!! just pick them up and they are always fresh. About any thing will hit them.


----------



## Cerberus

No one uses a sand flea rake?


----------



## SnookMook

Cerberus said:


> No one uses a sand flea rake?


Cerberus--LOL I was thinking the same thing. 

I just look for the little V's and then scoop them up with my rake.


----------



## TideJones

*No one uses a sand flea rake?*

I almost bought one of those rakes. Had it in my hand and just as I got to the register I had second thoughts. I don't recall the price, but I figured I could buy sand fleas for the next five years and come out ahead on the $$. Yea, I know the rake will last forever. The other problem I had with it is it is so bulky. Would be a hassle to carry both in the car and on the beach. 

I bought a little $10.00 stainless steel colander. Portable, works, low maintenance. Yea, I have to bend over to get the fleas, but such is life.


----------



## GreenFord

I've been thinking of getting one so my old butt doesn't have to spend the day bent over...lol They have the small ones (10") and the large ones (15") at BPS. Smalls are $39.99 and large $47.99.


----------



## Tacpayne

I use a rake that I picked up at a yardsale at Carolina Beach for $5. I like it personally.


----------



## GreenFord

Tacpayne, just a regular garden rake? Or was it some thing special?


----------



## bighits

haha, I'm young no need for the rake yet...


----------



## Thrifty Angler

bighits said:


> haha, I'm young no need for the rake yet...


You should be good to go for about 1000 individual sandflea pick ups. 
At or around 1001....


----------



## HStew

The "sand flea rake" is a wise investment. Timewise you can devote more time than fishing.If you are by any chance carrying around anything like gout,a torn ACL,or anyone of the "ritas" diseases, just to name a few, believe me the "flea rake "will make the end of the day much more pleasant!!!! You know the old saying," I wish I'd thought of this before now!" Well!!!!


----------

